# A cheap television Setup



## Cool Buddy (Sep 29, 2013)

I want a cheap television setup. Budget is around 15k.

Since the quality of TVs in this range is questionable and I would be using an STB anyways, I was thinking of buying Dell S2240L. I will pair this with a HD STB using HDMI and connect a stereo or 2.1 speaker separately. Is it a good choice?

I want a screen size of 22-24". Since HD STB and speaker together will cost around 4k minimum, the budget for monitor is about 11k. Are there any better options available for monitor (BenQ, AOC etc.)? A monitor with inbuilt speakers would also be a good.


----------



## Minion (Sep 30, 2013)

Get sony bravia 24EX430


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah Sony one is good.


----------

